
Ask HN: Books or papers on large-scale architecture - yeukhon
Over the years, what books and&#x2F;or papers have influenced you in your large-scale software, database, and infrastructure decisions?<p>For me, I thought Google File System, Big Table, Spanner papers have huge impact on me in understanding modern distributed file system.<p>Doesn&#x27;t have to be software-oriented. Building architecture, business are also relevant (essentially they may influence how you think about software architecture).
======
pbamotra
This might help? -- [https://github.com/checkcheckzz/system-design-
interview](https://github.com/checkcheckzz/system-design-interview)

